# Natural pregnancy after Icsi



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi
I have almost 1 year old twins. They are a result of 2nd ivf which was Icsi first round of standard ivf didn't work. Just wondering if anyone got pregnant naturally and if they had twins by ivf what the chances are of twins naturally.
Me and hubby aren't planning as such for more but are also not being careful....hoping to just seen if anything happens !!! Xx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Me! Twin pregnancy from first ICSI (although ended very sadly ) and then a natural pregnancy when dd was 16 months with our now 5 month old ds! 

It does and can happen


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

There are about 3 women on my birth board who had fertility treatment to get their lo's and are now pregnant naturally.

Obviously multiples are more common with fertility treatment, because more embryo's are put back to start with.

Good luck
X


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your replys. Your daughter was exact same weight as my little girl, so so sorry to hear about your son that must b devastating, thank you for replying both. Xx


----------

